# snow to fall today on earth



## ScottySkis (Jun 21, 2012)

Sure today might not not be weather wise cool, so I know it is snowy somewhere today and I be thinking about it while being at work today.


----------



## Nick (Jun 21, 2012)

Scotty, you have good positive mental attitude. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 28, 2012)

^ thanks Nick, so just thinking about snow for next few days, before we know it will snowing here again.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jun 28, 2012)

Go check the webcams/forecasts for South America - it looks good today.  For example:

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Portillo/6day/mid

http://instagram.com/p/Mbam4gl1Ac/

http://www.laslenas.com/camaras/cam1/m120628181501395.jpg


----------



## JimG. (Jun 28, 2012)

Scotty said:


> ^ thanks Nick, so just thinking about snow for next few days, before we know it will snowing here again.



Quite true.

Enjoying summer in the meantime, but skiing some would be good. I would be a Xanadu season passholder.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


>



snow i new it would


----------



## John W (Jul 2, 2012)

Fellas great news.  Today is July 2 and we are closer now to snow then we were the yesterday...  And closer to the winter of 2012/13 then we are to 2011/12....  Good things and snow on the horizon!!!!!  
My buddy rain the Ledville Marathon this weekend in CO and it started snowing when he was running...  So there's that...


----------



## legalskier (Jul 3, 2012)

This thread reminds me of...


----------



## vdk03 (Jul 8, 2012)

Snowed today up here in Alma, CO. Have seen hail quite a bit since the rains started coming about a week ago. As good as this is for CO I was a little disappointed since ski Stefs and my ride got cancelled.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------

